# GH FLora Nova Schedule



## tkdchmpn

I looked on the GH website and the schedule they have is super confusing with numbers that dont really match the back o f the bottle.

 I am using the FLora Nova Series Nutes and the back of the bottle says to keep the plant at 600ppm at early growth and 1200ppm during heavy growth ....etc
does anyone know where or can you help me get a week to week feeding schedule ?  i am shooting for a 4 week veg and 8 week flower.  right now i am in the 3rd week veg and they are taking off.  i am still on 600ppm.


----------



## Growdude

tkdchmpn said:
			
		

> I looked on the GH website and the schedule they have is super confusing with numbers that dont really match the back o f the bottle.
> 
> I am using the FLora Nova Series Nutes and the back of the bottle says to keep the plant at 600ppm at early growth and 1200ppm during heavy growth ....etc
> does anyone know where or can you help me get a week to week feeding schedule ? i am shooting for a 4 week veg and 8 week flower. right now i am in the 3rd week veg and they are taking off. i am still on 600ppm.


 
I use this same stuff.
What I do is if the plants are small, 4- 6" I use it at 300-400 ppm
when plants are 6"- 9" and start growing fast I use 600-800 ppm
When bigger than about 9" and growing fast I use it at 1300 ppm max for my white widow.

You are better off going low on the nutes than overdoin it, Watch the plant tips closely and if they start to burn/brown back off on the nutes.

If you see yellowing on the bottom fan leaves you prob.need to up the dose, but if you stick to the useage I do that wont happen.


----------



## tkdchmpn

they are about 14 tall now.  i am on 600ppm and the only thing i noticed is a minor amount of white spots on a couple of fan leaves.  anyone think i should up the doseage?


----------



## IV:XX

Hello,
 Check this article out! It was posted in another forum but I think it is worth sharing...I have converted my GH 3 part mix to the formula discussed and I have had NO PROBLEMS! This could save  a lot of money!

Science not hearsay is driving this, or I would have never tried it. Those of you using the Flora Nova series will be really interested in this!

This was a thread on another forum, if you would like to read the entire thread I PM me.

A thread on nutrient recipes, and some reference links

Growing Greenhouse tomatoes 


"The cation exchange capacity of the soil 
When small quantities of inorganic salts, such as the soluble mineral 
matter of soil and commercial fertilizers, are added to water they dissociate 
into electrically charged units called ions. The positively charged ions 
(cations) such as hydrogen (H+l, potassium (K+l, calcium (Ca2+l, 
magnesium (Mg2+), ammonium (NH, iron (Fez+), manganese (Mn2+1, 
and zinc (Zn2+1 are absorbed mostly on the negatively charged surfaces of 
the soil colloids (microscopic clay and humus particles) and exist only in 
small quantities in the soil solution. Thus, the humus-clay colloids serve as 
a storehouse for certain essential ions (cations). The negatively charged 
ions (anions), such as nitrates (NO; 1, phosphates (HPO:?, sulfates WI-I, 
and chlorides (Cl-), are found almost exclusively in the soil solution and can 
therefore be leached away easily with overwatering. The roots and root 
hairs are in intimate contact with the soil colloidal surfaces, which are 
bathed in the soil solution, and therefore nutrient uptake can take place 
either from the soil solution or directly from the colloidal surfaces (cation 
exchange). 

As plants absorb nutrients (ions) they exchange them for other ions. 
For example, for the uptake of one potassium (K+) ion or one ammonium
(NH ion, one hydrogen (H+) ion is released into the soil solution or 
directly into the soil colloids by the process of cation exchange. Similarly, 
for the uptake of one calcium (Ca2+) or one magnesium (Mg2+) ion, two 
hydrogen (H+) ions are released by the root. Thus, as the plant absorbs 
these essential cations, the soil solution and the colloidal particles contain 
more and more hydrogen (H+) ions, which explains why the removal of 
cations (ammonium (NH &#8216;;I nitrogen is a good example) by crops tends to 
make soils acidic, i.e., having a low pH. Also, as the plant absorbs essential 
anions such as nitrates (NO ;1 and phosphates (HP0 4 ), the soil solution is 
enriched with more and more hydroxyl groups (OH-1 and bicarbonates 
(HCO; 1, which explains why the removal ofanions (nitrate (NO; 1 nitrogen 
is a good example1 by crops tends to make soils alkaline, i.e., having a high 
PH. "

The above article seems to suggest that K and Mg are stored in medium, whereas N and P are not. Maybe this leads to nutrient mixes like Canna Coco that are very low in K, and Mg, maybe because they accumulate in medium? But Canna Coco, and also Pure Blend Pro, are also very low in P, which the above article says leaches out rapidly. so I dont understand why those nutes are so low in P... maybe it has to do with their being designed for tap water, expecting the addition of pH down (Phosphoric acid), which adds P?

I was also looking for info on which nutrients are mobile within the plant, versus which ones are only stored in the medium and uptaken as needed (non mobile nutrients). I did not find that info yet, but invite others to point it out if you read the Greenhouse Tomato article.

Now for some heavy math based discussion of some popular nutrients

the following specs are in N-P-K-Mg format
canna aqua a plus b vega 6-3-8-1 
Canna aqua a plus b flores 4-4-11-1.2 
Canna Coco a plus b flores 5-5-3-1
Flora Nova Bloom 4-8-7-2 
Flora Nova Grow 7-4-10-1.5
Flora Micro 5-0-1
Flora Bloom 0-5-4-1.5

from the above data, using pH's spreadsheet, 
with weights checked, the following dosages produced the net elemental values for the following GH, Canna, and PBP formulas.. I strongly encourage folks to input the net weight of their nutrient bottles when using pH's premix spreadsheet. Thick products like FloraNova, especially benefit from this data, because it raises the net NPKMG calculations significantly.

note the Canna Coco Bloom recipe profile, it is about a 33% dilution of the 8ml GH Micro, plus 16 ml per gallon of GH Bloom formula.. (but with more Nitrogen).. Maybe medium based nutes are intentionally weak, so they accumulate in the pot?

8ml GH Micro 16 ml GH Bloom, is my guru pH's baseline bloom formula (pH is a person) derived from the Mel Frank targets, which suggest a 100-100-200-60 goal for NPKMG values in bloom Both GH Flora series nutes and the Flora Nova series, achieve Mel Franks targets without additives. Here is a link to Mel's specs pH's "Lucas Formula" values for 8ml micro, 16ml bloom
n 130
p 106
k 183
Mg 73

8 Flora Nova grow. Flora Nova is the one bottle solution to nutrients, note this mix is almost identical to Canna Aqua Vega, and GrowGreen's Nute Recipe
n 217
p 54
k 257
Mg 46

8 fnBloom
n 124
p 108
k 180
Mg 62

GH's baseline Flora Series, the 3 bottles, green purple and red, (different from Flora Nova series) veg formula
GH 15grow, 10micro, 5bloom
211
46
263
40

and GH 3 part bloom formula
GH 5grow, 10micro, 15bloom
159
92
219
66


canna coco 5.7a plus 5.7b (this is their baseline 3ml per liter formula), the highest dosage they recommend is 14ml/gal of canna coco A plus 14 of B). This mix (5.7ml/gal) is less than 1/3 strength of GH Flora Nova Bloom @8ml per gallon on the P, K and Mg..
N 87
P 30
K 43
Mg 17


canna coco 8/a and 8/b
121
42
60
24

Here is canna coco's strongest bloom mix, before the pk14 boost. it resembles the GH FloraNovaGrow recipe in its Nitrogen level
canna coco 14/a and 14/b 
212
74
106
42

Here we see Canna Coco hitting hard with P and K
canna coco 14/a and 14/b plus 6ml pk13-14

212
177
317
42

pk 13-14 alone
0
103
212

here is Canna Aqua Vega at mfg rec of 3ml per litre each of A and B (very similar to GH's veg mix)
208
45
230
35

and here is Canna Aqua Flores at 3ml/litre each of A and B (it does not resemble GH bloom recipes, but is slightly similar to 15ml PBPBloom plus 5ml Cal Mag)
138
60
316
42

Here is PureBlendPro Bloom @ 15ml/gal
129
45
214
26

and PBPBloom 15, plus 5 cal mag (GrowGreen's formula) it resembles the grow formula of FloraNova @8ml, as well as GH's 15Grow, 10Micro, 5 bloom formulations, the most copied recipe Ive found. It seems competition only copied GH's veg formula for the most part..
Note also that GrowGreen has contributed a total nutes per crop spec, of 15ml per 40 gallons, or 20 ounces of PBPBloom per 1k crop.. a very interesting spec, resulting in about 5000 total ppm of N per croplife..
161
45
214
45


----------



## IV:XX

I dont know why Canna and PBP use such lower P and Mg levels than GH, nor do Canna and PBP hit Mel Franks 100-100-200-60 targets the way GH does. Yet folks with Canna and PBP produce excellent results, just like folks with GH do. 

There does seem to be a difference in the design of Canna Aqua compared to Canna Coco, and PBP is similar to Canna Coco.. which leads me to think that DWC nute levels can be much higher than medium based nutes that expect accumulation to occur in the medium..

Bear in mind that when looking at Canna Aqua Flores, the K level is rather high, and this inhibits uptake of Mg, which is already a bit low imho.. I have heard repeatedly that Canna Aqua, AND Canna Coco produce Mg deficiency if not supplemented with Epsom at the rate of 1/4tsp per gallon... 

I used to recommend PBP be supplemented with Epsom also, but Cal Mag is a better option, as it also adds N

I hope this thread helps to develop an archive of effective nutrient mixes. I can add analysis of other products and combinations if people want to know their profiles and are not spreadsheet savvy.

To do that, I need guaranteed analysis info from the label of the products being used, as well as the net weight of the bottled products.

for those not familiar with the origin of the "Lucas Formula", it was developed by pH in his Ebb/Flow system. I adopted his recipe for DWC, after learning about bubblers from Highgrade. I assumed that DWC and Ebb Flow could be fed at the same nutrient strength and ratios. It worked. I dont know why Canna and Botanicare (makers of Pure Blend) use such lower P and Mg levels.. Even if they are designed for medium, does not Ebb Flow have similar nute accumulations as medium based grows? Maybe not. Even though Ebb Flow does concentrate nutes in the rox between irrigations, they may be flushed out each time the flood comes, unlike the case with Canna Coco, or PBP in soilless mixes like Sunshine.. 

But to confound that possibility, here comes GrowGreen in ebb flow, using PBP, and its low P and Mg levels..

Its still a mystery to me why GrowGreen gets such good results from such low nute concentrations, whereas folks like ceteris paribus, also in ebb flow, get similar good results as GG, but using the Lucas Formula, with its higher P and Mg levels..

At this stage of my learning, out of all the possible systems and nutrients, Im inclined to recommend Ebb Flow with Flora Nova nutrients. I remain loyal to GH because of the simplicity of using no additives, and now also because the Nova series has everything in just one bottle.

The one reason to consider PBP in my opinion, is that folks think of it as "organic". To understand more of the details comprising the use of the term organic, check out this article on the GH website:

"Many attempts have been made to create the perfect organic-
hydroponic nutrient, but so far nothing matches the purified
mineral salts used in formulating hydroponic nutrient solutions.
We note that the European Economic Community (EEC) has
established the category of "mineral organic" for foods grown with
the required mineral nutrients to supplement an organic base of
nitrogen. We previously touched on the fact that United States
agricultural regulations are currently set and applied at the state
level but practically all states prohibit the use of refined ingredients
to cultivate &#8220;organic" crops; only mined minerals can be used.
Surprisingly, this precludes organic growers from using
pharmaceutical or food grade ingredients to formulate fertilizers."


I am not the nute guru so if you would like to read the entire post or thread PM me...I do know I am 1 week into flower using just 8ml micro to gal/ 16 ml bloom to gal and my girls look as good as ever! 

I think the bottomline is there is way too much marketing smoke mirrors in the nutrient market and when it comes down to what the plant actually needs and actually uses, the rest is just left floating in the tank with your money.

Just my opinion of course! 

The site would not let me post the link for the spreadsheet download so PM me and I will give it to you, if you want it.


----------



## Growdude

Wont claim to understand half that, but I agree GH flora nova rocks!
Here are my latest results.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13213&page=2


----------



## IV:XX

If you have the room, try a test grow with just using Flora Nova "Bloom"...All the nutes you need are in one bottle! Regardless of veggin, flowering whatever growth stage, Flora Nova Bloom is all you need! NO ADDITIVES!

If you use GH 3 part, then all you need is 1 part Micr/2 parts Bloom...NO ADDITIVES!

I know it sounds wierd but try a test grow...You will see.


----------



## Stoney Bud

IV:XX said:
			
		

> If you use GH 3 part, then all you need is 1 part Micr/2 parts Bloom...NO ADDITIVES!


 
I use GH Flora series. However, I use all three parts in different amounts that is tailored to the stage of the grow.

I have great success, as you can see by looking at my Journals.


----------



## IV:XX

Yes, GH 3 part is awesome...However, I have been trying the mix talked about in this article of using just 8ml/gal GH Micro and 16ml/gal GH Bloom without using GH Grow...0ml Gro-8ml Micro-16ml Bloom and my plants are very healthy. The point is that Micro and Bloom supply all that is needed for a plant to thrive in all stages of growth and that no other additives are needed...I know this sounds odd but it seems to be working for me, well it is working. Others claim the same thing and have posting what they claim to be results from this mix or one bottle. 

And once I have used up all my stock of GH Micro and Bloom I plan on trying the Flora Nova Bloom as the article suggest it contains all that is needed for a plant to thrive and any additives or addition nutes would be wasted because a plant only uses what it needs.

If what others are saying and this article seems to show, then it would be very convenient to just have to use ONE bottle for nutes rather than having to mix several...Save money as well! 

I will say I am not very experienced with mixing nutes and all that I have used is GH 3 part series and I have had wonderful results so far, however, the folks at this forum in which I got this info seem to be very well respected and seem to be convinced that these formulas work and that using all these other additives are not really helping anything but the mind of the grower?

I am trying to learn more but I would not be surprised if a lot of these "fancy" labeled heavily marketed nutrients are doing more for the psychology of the grower than they are for the plant...To be honest this is why I went with General Hydroponics in the first place because their site is nothing but info...Not all this fancy cool names and and flashy labels it is just what it is, plant food.  But if I can refine what I use of their product down to using one bottle for all my plants needs and not lose any yield and my plants are healthy then I am all for it!


----------



## IV:XX

SB, 

Did you read my PM to you? PLEASE do!


----------



## Stoney Bud

Your plants will grow nicely, but are they growing at the same rate as they would with the added nitrogen? I doubt it.

If you do an exact side-by-side grow and do both, I believe you'll see a difference. The plant you give the GH Grow to will grow faster and taller.

Give it a shot. I'd be interested to hear your test results.


----------



## Growdude

IV:XX said:
			
		

> If you have the room, try a test grow with just using Flora Nova "Bloom"...All the nutes you need are in one bottle! Regardless of veggin, flowering whatever growth stage, Flora Nova Bloom is all you need! NO ADDITIVES!
> 
> If you use GH 3 part, then all you need is 1 part Micr/2 parts Bloom...NO ADDITIVES!
> 
> I know it sounds wierd but try a test grow...You will see.


 
I see what your saying but why?, the cost of Flora nova grow is the same as bloom so why just give it bloom?


----------



## IV:XX

Growdude...I am not sure about Flora Nova as I have not actually used it yet...but as I understood the article Flora Nova Bloom would be all that one would need in any stage of growth...As it provides everything the Flora Nova Grow does and more. I have not even looked at the label yet to confirm but I will.

EDIT...What I meant was Nova Bloom provides all that the your plants would need to thrive in any stage of growth according to the article's study. As GH 3 part one would only need Micro and Bloom because the two contain everything the plant needs to thrive.

Grow 2-1-6
Micro 5-0-1
Bloom 0-5-4

Reading the label gives more info than just the N-P-K


----------

